
Xobni and LexisNexis integrate with LinkedIn - nickb
http://blog.linkedin.com/blog/2008/07/xobni-and-lexis.html
======
aneesh
Xobni integration with LinkedIn happened about a month ago. Clearly it meant a
lot more to Xobni than LinkedIn, who is just announcing it now.

------
charlesju
lol lexisnexis is a web 2.0 company now?

